# Putting a 3pt hitch on a JD430



## Bigrog (Jun 10, 2008)

Are there any instructions on what I need to do to put a JD 3pt hitch on my 430 tractor?
It's probably a basic procedure for most of you but I'm mechanical enough to be dangerous.
Do I replace the existing rockshaft with the one that came with the 3pt hitch parts? Do the plates at the bottom, do they come out or can the lower brackets be attached to them?

Thanks, Roger


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Roger,
Welcome to the Forum!
There are instructions from your local JD dealer, or here is a good website with some info...
http://www.redlandhill.com/JD3pt_hitch.html it has some good pics on how it looks.
Yes, you do replace the rockshaft with the new one if it's an original JD 3-point kit. I have a 318 that I was going to do the same on.
The 430 is one of the greatest tractors ever...let's see some pics of it.


----------



## Bigrog (Jun 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply! I have looked at the redlandhill website before but once I got the original JD hitch kit I noticed that I would have to take out the original rockshaft, but I wanted to be absolutely sure. I'll definitely go to the JD dealer & get the installation instructions. My son will be in town this weekend so I'll get him to help me hook'r up.
I attached a photo of my Grandson driving my tractor & then trying to drive his own tractor. And if you're 2 years old sometimes you need some help pushing your foot down.


----------



## Rattosh51 (Sep 10, 2008)

Get 'em green while their young! 
Excellent pics, and nice tractors, especially that little one! 
Memories for a lifetime right there.


----------

